# PLEASE HELP weed identification



## Supert

I just joined this site hoping someone could help me with this weed taking over my centipede/st Augustine yard. I can't find anyone that can tell me what this is. I even took it to the local extension office and nothing at all. It showed up last year and is starting to take over. It grows like a thick carpet in patches. If you let it grow it sprouts a fuzzy flower almost like a small dandelion. Any info would be appreciated thank u all


----------



## 01Bullitt

Welcome to TLF! It looks like annual trampweed to me. Here are some links to help identify and control it.
https://www.walterreeves.com/landscaping/trampweed-facelis-retusa/
https://hgic.clemson.edu/factsheet/annual-trampweed/


----------



## Supert

Updated pics


----------

